# PA Winter Services January 31.5"



## MatthewG

As you know we received snowfall rates of 2-3" up to 4" an hour, so taking pictures during the storm was out of the question. We stopped plowing once the heaviest rates fell in the afternoon, as it was unsafe to plow/see and impossible to keep up.

We returned at 10Pm when the snow stopped and plowed into the next day, which was Sunday. The following week was full of stacking and snow relocating. We received 31.5" of snow in the Lehigh Valley, PA

Here is a video shot in 1080HD 4K with the newest GoPro


----------



## MatthewG

The parking garage was a killer.....

I had 4 Trucks, 3 skid steers, and 2 Backhoes going, so I couldn't be everywhere to get action pictures, so much snow we didn't even bother using the new ATV for the sidewalks, instead we had to use the skid steer buckets


----------



## 90plow

payup Looking good!


----------



## xgiovannix12

indeed Great video and photos I just subed to your channel


----------



## TCLandscaping

Do you use subs or is that all your equip. Gtta love that turbo whistle in the vid. All looks as usual!!


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like you had your hands full. Nice looking equipment/


----------



## BC Handyman

nice vid, atleast your piling areas were not already full, glad to see you got through it


----------



## redclifford

Great pictures , what skid is your favorite ?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

redclifford;2113067 said:


> Great pictures , what skid is your favorite ?


Probably the 326e lol.

Nice pics, what kinda loader is the last pic? We had 21.5-24.5" in parts we plow in NJ.. was sweet, the accounts that were 10" plus per inch after, the per inch doubles up on price quick..


----------



## Easy Outs

I'm sure you've answered this before, but what do you do the rest of the year? I ask because your company name is centered around the winter season and your area of PA isn't always booming for winter. I'm originally from PA, but now in MD.


----------



## MatthewG

Easy Outs;2113622 said:


> I'm sure you've answered this before, but what do you do the rest of the year? I ask because your company name is centered around the winter season and your area of PA isn't always booming for winter. I'm originally from PA, but now in MD.


When I started in 2010 I had a full time job elsewhere and I was a one man show with a tailgate spreader and 8.5 straight blade. It was almost started as a hobby in conjunction with my love for snow, trucks, plowing, equipment, etc. I never had any intention of doing anything summer wise,

I left that job long ago and we now do commercial mowing, landscaping, excavating, the name is tough for summer work, but now going into my 6th year summer work is really picking up. I have 10 guys working with me in the winter and 3 in the summer.

Thanks


----------



## MatthewG

redclifford;2113067 said:


> Great pictures , what skid is your favorite ?


The 326E has an awesome cab loaded with comfortable features, hard to beat that cab, however the A300 is awesome, the all wheel steer is so so handy, I would buy an A770 if they weren't so expensive

So the A300 is still my favorite


----------



## MatthewG

Ramairfreak98ss;2113267 said:


> Probably the 326e lol.
> 
> Nice pics, what kinda loader is the last pic? We had 21.5-24.5" in parts we plow in NJ.. was sweet, the accounts that were 10" plus per inch after, the per inch doubles up on price quick..


I borrowed (stole) a friends 2016 544 for some morning pile push back, what an awesome machine, 130 hours on it.


----------



## grandview

Why is there so much snow on the ground at one time?


----------



## Easy Outs

I'm assuming, like us, they probably got many calls from people who never had service before. And/or calls from people whose contractors gave up or couldn't handle the storm with their equipment.

The Rite-Aids near me brought in a company from upstate New York and one apartment complex brought in a contractor from Virginia.


----------

